# It's time to try to get back to living....



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

It's been a while since I have visited the forum. Some of you know my DH was seriously ill. Sadly he passed away this past August. Home and life has been empty and way too quiet. My heart is broken. Even Dixie has been depressed. I've wanted another Angel for years. Taking care of my DH was a full time job so it was out of the question. The holidays are arriving along with the awareness of going through the motions without our loved one. Dixie and I decided it was time to add some life into our home. We have been counting the days until little "Lilly" arrives. I pick her up on the 15th! I am so excited. I know in my heart she will help Dixie and I find some laughter and fun again. Thanks for listening.....


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Lilly will be sure to bring comfort to you both. dogs have a special "magic" that just seems to ease pain and give comfort to us, especially those with a broken heart. Please be sure to post pictures of your new baby.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss, and glad that you decided to add another angel. I am sure she will give you much joy and a playmate for Dixie. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:grouphug: Yep, hugging you very tight. I'm so sad for you, yet happy for your new arrival. Bless your heart. 

It's tough, I know, stay strong my friend. Remember you have so many friends, here on SM. We love you ~ :heart:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your husband. 
Congratulations on your new baby, Lily. I know you must be counting the minutes til you can bring her home. Lily will bring you and Dixie some much-needed joy at this difficult time, and for many years into the future. 
Glad you found your way back here. *HUGS*


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can only imagine how heartbreaking that must be. A new puppy will surely make you smile again and bring some happiness back into your life. :grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll be sure to post some pictures of her. Thank you for being so supportive. This is a wonderful forum of people.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I am truly so sorry for your loss. May your new baby bring lots of laughter and joy back into your home.

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I think getting your Lily right now, as the holidays are starting, is absolutely perfect. Lily will help you and Dixie in so many ways. Every day she will bring happiness and laughter to you, and give you a different direction to focus your attention. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I, too, am so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences. 

I am thrilled that you are getting a new fluff of love! her name is so pretty too. Perfect for a sweet girl.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

So sorry for your loss :grouphug: May Lily bring you some happiness and joy in your time of need.

(((Hugs)))

Celena


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your husband. I'm so sure your new baby girl will bring much joy to you and Dixie. I'm so excited for you!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I can't even imagine what you have been through. I am so sorry for the loss of your husband, that must so hard .
I am happy Lilly may be able to bring love and contentment to you . I am very happy for you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so sorry and send hugs for you.

Your new baby will be a welcome addition and please post pic's when she arrives.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your husband and so very happy Lily will be joining your family to add some joy and smiles. Hugs to you and prayers for a peaceful upcoming holiday season - may your new baby bring smiles to your face!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, I don't know what to say, it must be so hard for you. 
But it is wonderful that you will have this your new pup for you and Dixie, and what a cutie Dixie is.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so happy to hear you are getting a new pup to love. Losing you dear husband is such a big loss. This pup will bring a lot of excitement and warmth with the upcoming holidays. Lots of hugs and warm thoughts to you.........Please post pictures because we want to see that sweet little malt!!!! :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I went through the same thing as you 2 years ago and 6 months later I got Biscuit. He has been such a joy, the very first few days after I got him I found myself laughing out in the yard, for the first time in a long time, while he tore around like a little fiend....just happy to be outside. I'm still laughing at him (and I suspect with him) as he plays, gets into trouble, cuddles up to me. Its absolutely the most amazing thing that can happen to you when you get a dog for comfort and joy. 

Nothing can make the pain of losing your loved one away but the little puppys sure do their part in healing.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry about your loss and I feel bringing a new baby home is a WONDERFUL idea. Can't wait to see pics! Hugs,

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

So sorry :grouphug:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Anticipating her arrival has been a lift in my spirits , which in turn has lifted Dixie's spirit. These little Malts are so keyed into our feelings. This has been a very emotional time. I just know in my heart this is the best thing for both of us. 

Thank you for the support and kind words.

PS I'll try to post a picture of Lilly in my gallery.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

So sorry for your lost.
You new little one will help the healing.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 6 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847978


> I went through the same thing as you 2 years ago and 6 months later I got Biscuit. He has been such a joy, the very first few days after I got him I found myself laughing out in the yard, for the first time in a long time, while he tore around like a little fiend....just happy to be outside. I'm still laughing at him (and I suspect with him) as he plays, gets into trouble, cuddles up to me. Its absolutely the most amazing thing that can happen to you when you get a dog for comfort and joy.
> 
> Nothing can make the pain of losing your loved one away but the little puppys sure do their part in healing.[/B]


Rozporter,
Thank you for telling your story. I'm sorry for your loss. I now know just how difficult it is to try to heal after loosing a spouse. Your story gave me some hope that things will be ok [with time] and that now* is* the perfect time for sweet Lilly. Thank you.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Big losses are the hardest thing in the world, but having Lily will definitely help heal your broken heart. You will still miss him, but instead of crying, you'll be smiling. :grouphug: 

I hope Lily heals you as much as Roxy did me. They really are little white angels!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your DH :grouphug: :grouphug: Lily will bring so much joy and happiness to you and Dixie, I wish you many years of happiness with them both!! I'll be getting my angel next week so I know the excitment you're feeling!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 6 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848031


> QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 6 2009, 07:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847978





> I went through the same thing as you 2 years ago and 6 months later I got Biscuit. He has been such a joy, the very first few days after I got him I found myself laughing out in the yard, for the first time in a long time, while he tore around like a little fiend....just happy to be outside. I'm still laughing at him (and I suspect with him) as he plays, gets into trouble, cuddles up to me. Its absolutely the most amazing thing that can happen to you when you get a dog for comfort and joy.
> 
> Nothing can make the pain of losing your loved one away but the little puppys sure do their part in healing.[/B]


Rozporter,
Thank you for telling your story. I'm sorry for your loss. I now know just how difficult it is to try to heal after loosing a spouse. Your story gave me some hope that things will be ok [with time] and that now* is* the perfect time for sweet Lilly. Thank you.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My heart felt so heavy and skipped a beat when I read your story, it is also so close to my life as well. when my husband passed away it was so hard to deal with everyday life and I left my home and went to visit with my sister in Texas and It still was really hard so after only 2 months I found this sweet little malt and it was one of the best decisions I have ever made, I had someone to take care of again and cuddle with at night. Believe me he was a god send and helped me out of my own depression. I came back home and was able to make decisions again. God bless you, and I know that little furbabies help in their own way.

I feel for the both of you and know that we share so much, and unless you go through it, it is so hard to describe how you feel, but God made us strong and we do get through it. God never gives us more than we can handle. It only makes us stronger. 

Please if either of you want to talk, please pm me. Life does go on and we need to help each other. All the SM people are so sympathetic and loving and thank goodness we have that.

Can't wait to see your new baby.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What you are going through is so far, unimaginable to me. My heart goes out to you :grouphug: I am happy that you are reaching out for another little friend to bring back some joy to your life. These little darlings are so precious.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry on your loss of your dear husband. You are so right you need another little fluff to bring back the smile. I'm looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your terrible loss. May little Lilly bring some laughter back into your home.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Fach,

We are so glad you've rejoined us here, but so very, very sorry to learn of your terrible loss. We look forward to sharing many years of happy, supportive, and joyous posts with you as we all raise our babies together here. Love and hugs to you _and_ your new baby due home in just days.  :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your husband. You are about the age I was when I lost my first husband. I know what you are going through. Between that and our Dixies we have some things in common. All those "firsts" are hard, especially the holidays. You are wise to be adding joy to your life in the form of a Maltese puppy. Congratulations!! What could be better!! I'm so looking forward to seeing pictures of your little Lilly with Dixie. Hugs to you and to Dixie.

Edit: Oh my goodness! I just looked at your album and was surprised to see a picture of Lilly at 10 wks. Is she a cutie pie! What a little doll baby she is. Oh yes, she will add some spice to your life. LOL


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear husband. A new little fluff will certainly bring some smiles back into your life. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your husband. My deepest condolences. I have no doubts that Lily will bring laughs and smiles to your home again. Praying that Lily will begin to shine some light for you and your sweet Dixie. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband. :grouphug: May Lilly bring you and Dixie tons of smiles and laughter.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so sorry to read about your loss (((hugs)))

I am sure that the new addition will brighten your days


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss of your husband. It's hard. :grouphug: Your little one will bring happiness back into your life. Maltese are known as healers.

Tina


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Please accept my sincere condolences for your loss. I am so happy that you are getting Lily and I am sure she will bring happiness back into your life. :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Condolences on the loss of your husband- I am truly sorry. But what a great time to bring a new little puppy into your life, and especially an Angel! :wub: 
I know Lily will be a comfort and a joy, and will help you and Dixie through this difficult time. Now off to look for that picture that Elaine mentioned....


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your husband. Getting Lily wiill help with your sadness. Plus a new puppy will keep you very busy! I can't wait to see pictures. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry for your loss...... but I am so excited for you!

A new pup will be the best medicine for a sad heart. 
Congrats and Wishing you both a life time of love and wet licks!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

What wonderful words of support. I feel privileged to be a member of this forum. Thank you to everyone for reaching out. 

PS Seven more days until I pick up Lilly!! I've talked to Dixie about it so much I think she is beginning to understand me. Lilly has already lifted the mood here in our home and she's not even here yet!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww I just saw your pics of Lilly in your album! Too adorable! She looks exactly like jen henz little angel! Maybe they're litter mates? 

btw- I love the look of your little Dixie, who is her dam and sire?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard this has been on you. I think your angel will help you and Dixie heal and bring new happiness to your life. I can't wait to see pictures when she comes home and hear stories about her and Dixie.
Big Hugs!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 8 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849081


> Awww I just saw your pics of Lilly in your album! Too adorable! She looks exactly like jen henz little angel! Maybe they're litter mates?
> 
> btw- I love the look of your little Dixie, who is her dam and sire?[/B]


Dam is Candy
Sire is ch angels King of Angels

Are they from the same litter?


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 10 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849504


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 8 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849081





> Awww I just saw your pics of Lilly in your album! Too adorable! She looks exactly like jen henz little angel! Maybe they're litter mates?
> 
> btw- I love the look of your little Dixie, who is her dam and sire?[/B]


Dam is Candy
Sire is ch angels King of Angels

Are they from the same litter?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, they are from the same litter!! It will be great to watch Lexi's sister grow up too!! Tiger is flying her over to me tomorrow. I know he mentioned that he had another girl to transport, is that your Lilly?


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Nov 10 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849537


> QUOTE (Fach @ Nov 10 2009, 08:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849504





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 8 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849081





> Awww I just saw your pics of Lilly in your album! Too adorable! She looks exactly like jen henz little angel! Maybe they're litter mates?
> 
> btw- I love the look of your little Dixie, who is her dam and sire?[/B]


Dam is Candy
Sire is ch angels King of Angels

Are they from the same litter?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes, they are from the same litter!! It will be great to watch Lexi's sister grow up too!! Tiger is flying her over to me tomorrow. I know he mentioned that he had another girl to transport, is that your Lilly?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Congratulations to the both of you. It is going to be so much fun watching the two sisters grow up here on SM, we will need lots of pictures of your two little angels. :wub: :wub:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

No, I live about three hours from Bonnie Palmer so I planned to drive. I cant wait!! Five more days!!


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Who is Tiger??


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? Congrats!! Please post pics of your Lily when you get her today?! 

Tiger hand delivers pups. He is highly recommended and trusted by many on SM.

Casanova's mom is Candy Cane too!

Hope she brings you much healing and happiness!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and sadness. Welcome back. I am so glad you have decided to get Lily. She will help with the healing. Wishing you all the strength and comfort for the holiday season.


----------

